# Selbstmord



## K0l0ss (11. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Vorab: Das ist ein ernstes Thema. Ich würde mich über ernst gemeinte Meinungen und Diskussionen freuen [wobei freuen in diesem Zusammenhang evtl nicht das richtige Wort ist].

So. Zur Vorgeschichte. Ich war letztens bei einer Freundin auf einer Feier eingeladen. Irgendwann abends so gegen Mitternacht kam dann so der Zeitpunkt, wo sich kleine Gesprächsgrüppchen bildeten. So blieb ich bei den Eltern der Gastgeberin hängen, weil es dort gerade um Selbstmord ging, da sich eine ferne Bekannte von ihnen wohl erhängt hatte.

Nun vertrat die Mutter den Standpunkt, dass Selbstmord feige und egoistisch sei. Man würde ja nur an sich denken und man wäre feige sein Leben in die Hand zu nehmen und was draus zu machen.

Ich bin da anderer Meinung. Zum Selbstmord brauch man schon eine Menge Mut, oder Verzweiflung. Wenn man wirklich so verzweifelt ist und sich umbringen will oder wenn man einfach niemanden mehr hat, der einen stützen kann im Leben, den man vertrauen kann, wenn man einfach nur noch am Ende ist.
Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass man sich gleich bei der kleinsten Sache vor den nächsten Zug stürzen soll. Aber wenn man es wirklich satt hat sollte man schon selbst entscheiden können, ob man seinem Leben ein Ende setzen will oder nicht.

Die Frau hat einen verlassen? Es läuft nicht so rasend im Job? Das sind so Kleinigkeiten, wo ich noch zustimmen könnte, dass das feige ist. Weil davon geht die Welt nicht unter. 

Aber gehen wir mal von einem härteren Beispiel aus.
Man ist schon früh auf Grund einer schlechten Erziehung an "die falschen" Leute geraten. Ghetto-Leben und so. Viel Drogen und Gewalt-Kontakt. Es kommt zu unzähligen Anzeigen. Man kommt in den Jugendknast. Die Eltern leben getrennt. Vater lässt nicht von sich hören. Mutter will nichts mehr mit dir zu tun haben, weil du kriminell bist. Du kommst wieder frei und deine Laufbahn geht so weiter. Wiederholt Anzeigen und dann wieder Knast. Bildung ist komplett pfeifen gegangen, weil geschwänzt wurde. Dann kommt man wieder frei. Man kommt einfach nicht aus diesem Sumpf raus. Kontakt zu Eltern und Verwandten verloren, keine Arbeit, keine Ausbildung oder Bildung, nix. Ist es dann immer noch feige und egoistisch sich umzurbingen?

Ok, evtl ein nicht ganz so realistisches Beispiel. Aber nur mal zur Verdeutlichung.

Hoffe auf eine ernste Diskussion.

Bis dahin

K0l0ss


----------



## chiaxoxo (11. August 2008)

ich Finde es sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren.

wer es machen will,soll es machen.

Jeder hat sein leben selbst in der hand und kann damit machen was er will,niemand hat das recht da reinzureden. xxx


----------



## SLIM02 (11. August 2008)

Wegen Dem Drogen.... etc Mit nicht Mehr Raus Kommen! weiß du was wen man raus kommen möchte  kann man nicht Meinst Du Findens Einen Job Wen Drin Steht schule Geschwänzt schlecht Noten etc? Nein Alles Macht Da Weiter Wass man am besten kann Drogen Verkaufen........ Wolla ?

Wen Die Heutige Welt uns  Keine Chance Gibt! Können wir da auch nicht Wieder raus


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

dazu gibt es von Farin Urlaub auf dem Album "Sonne" ein passendes Lied (kleiner ausschnitt daraus)" wir haben nur dies eine Leben, ein zweites kann dir keiner geben"

man muss aus seinem leben das beste machen, schließlich ist es ja einzigartig. wenn es jedoch nur den bach runtergeht fällt so eine aussage natürlich schwer.

für einen menschen wie in deinem krassen beispiel gibt es noch einen funken hoffnung, wenn sie es schaffen, sich aufzurappeln, und aus diesem teufelskreis zu kommen, dies schafft man jedoch nicht alleine (und auch wenn es manchmal aussichtslos ist, manchmal passiert es eben doch, das man rauskommt). das finde ich trifft aber bei jedem, der suizidgefährdet ist auf: alleine ist es fast unschaffbar, sein leben aus dieser sche*** zu ziehen.

selbstmord kann feige sein (Kriegsverbrecher), aber in situationen, in denen menschen durch solch starke seelische belastung es nicht mehr aushalten, und es als einzigen weg sehen, und sie einfach sich nicht helfen lassen wollen, dann ist (wie du schon sagtest) eine menge an mut nötig, aber dieser wird glaube ich erzeugt, wenn man so verzweifelt ist.
aber es sollte wohl überlegt sein, ob man diesen letzten schritt tut, weil man tut ihn nur einmal...

jeder kann selbst entscheiden, ob er nicht mehr leben will, aber es ist nunmal so, man wird sich nur einmal gegen das leben entscheiden können.


----------



## Monasaxx (11. August 2008)

sinnlos nicht.aber wem sollte es helfen?oder will sich hier jemand umbringen?*g*
Wir spielen hier doch nur WoW und Co^^


----------



## Clamev (11. August 2008)

Probleme mit der Umwelt sind nicht die einzigen Gründe für suizidgedanken.
Die beschäftigung mit dem eigenem Ich.Zu erkennen das das eigene Ich vergänglich ist das erkennen der erbärmlichkeit der eigenen Existenz kann einem auch den Mut nehmen.
Dein Beispiel ist n ganz "nettes" Gedankenspiel aber Selbst in dieser SItuation lässt sich ein Weg finden Irgendwie geht es immer weiter wenn auch Bergab.Ich finde es kommt drauf an aus welchen Gründen man Selbstmord begeht.Aber es Feige zu nennen wenn man sich selbst die eigene Existenz nichtmehr zugesteht finde ich äuserst Ignorant.Aber diese Paradoxen sachen sind zurückzuführen auf unsere Geselschaft die gröstenteils eben doch noch aus aufrechtgehenden Affen besteht nur fragen die sich ncih wie man am besten Beeren pflücken kann sodern mit wem Promy xy die letze Nacht verbracht hat.

Edith:"wir haben nur dies eine Leben, ein zweites kann dir keiner geben" und das glaubst du weil......?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2008)

Ich sehe es ganz einfach...
Selbstmörder sind Charakterlose Feiglinge, die anstatt sich dem zu stellen lieber davon laufen...
Es gibt keine Ausrede dafür. Wie gesagt... anstatt sie sich zusammenreißen und dafür kämpfen, wählen sie den einfachen und schnellen Ausweg, den Feigen und Verachtenswerten Ausweg...
Ich sage, sollen sie es doch tun! Doch niemand kann erwarten das ich so jemanden betrauer... nichts als Verachtung für solche Feigheit habe ich übrig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Ausrede dafür. Wie gesagt... anstatt sie sich zusammenreißen und dafür kämpfen, wählen sie den einfachen und schnellen Ausweg, den Feigen und Verachtenswerten Ausweg...
> Ich sage, sollen sie es doch tun! Doch niemand kann erwarten das ich so jemanden betrauer... nichts als Verachtung für solche Feigheit habe ich übrig.



um dich werden nicht mehr menschen trauern, wenn du eines natürlichen todes stirbst, als wenn sich jemand selbst umbringt


----------



## Alion (11. August 2008)

Ob man sich umbringt oder nicht hat für mich nichts mit Mut zu tun. Es für manche Leute in manchen Situationen der einzige Ausweg.

Wenn man sich wirklich umbringen will, sollte man überlegen wie man es macht.
Ich habe selbst mal erlebt wie einer am Bahnhof vor den Zug gesprungen ist. Also direkt gesehen hab ich es nicht denn ich sass im Zug. Es gab eine Notbremsung kurz vor dem Bahnhof (wusste gar nicht, dass ein Zug so schnell zum stehen kommen kann) und nach c.a. 10min gingen die Türen auf, und die Passagiere wurde angewiesen die 100m den Geleisen entlang zum Bahnhof zu laufen.
Das Problem bei dem ganzen war, dass sich alle Leute dieses rote etwas unter dem ersten Wagen ansehen oder zumindest daran vorbeigehen mussten.
Ich meine da waren Kinder im Zug, alte Leute die nicht mehr so gut zu Fuss waren und Leute wie ich die deswegen eine halbe Stunde zu Spät zur Arbeit gekommen sind.

Vor dem her muss ich sagen, wenn man sich selbst umbringt, ist man auf jeden Fall Egoistisch. Man denkt nämlich nicht an die Leute, die einen dann später finden werden. Egal ob man sich in der Wohnung die Kugel gibt oder ob man von einem Haus springt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2008)

> um dich werden nicht mehr menschen trauern, wenn du eines natürlichen todes stirbst, als wenn sich jemand selbst umbringt



Und wo ist da nun das Problem?


----------



## BimmBamm (11. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sehe es ganz einfach...



Zu einfach! Hört sich nach "Selbstschutz" an.



> Selbstmörder sind Charakterlose Feiglinge, die anstatt sich dem zu stellen lieber davon laufen...
> Es gibt keine Ausrede dafür. Wie gesagt... anstatt sie sich zusammenreißen und dafür kämpfen, wählen sie den einfachen und schnellen Ausweg, den Feigen und Verachtenswerten Ausweg...



Würden Selbstmörder ihre Lage noch objektiv einschätzen können, würden sie wahrscheinlich nicht versuchen, sich das Leben zu nehmen (das gilt in den meisten Fällen auch für sogenannten "Bilanzsuizid"). Du verachtest doch mit Sicherheit keine sonstigen Kranken? Im Grunde sind Depressionen nichts anderes als eine psychische Erkrankung; die Leute brauchen Hilfe - keine Verachtung!

Daneben gibt es natürlich noch Selbstmörder, die an einer tödlichen Krankheit leiden und dem qualvollen Tod entgehen wollen. Bringst Du denen auch Verachtung entgegen?

Bimmbamm


----------



## K0l0ss (11. August 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Ob man sich umbringt oder nicht hat für mich nichts mit Mut zu tun. Es für manche Leute in manchen Situationen der einzige Ausweg.
> 
> Wenn man sich wirklich umbringen will, sollte man überlegen wie man es macht.
> Ich habe selbst mal erlebt wie einer am Bahnhof vor den Zug gesprungen ist. Also direkt gesehen hab ich es nicht denn ich sass im Zug. Es gab eine Notbremsung kurz vor dem Bahnhof (wusste gar nicht, dass ein Zug so schnell zum stehen kommen kann) und nach c.a. 10min gingen die Türen auf, und die Passagiere wurde angewiesen die 100m den Geleisen entlang zum Bahnhof zu laufen.
> ...



Aber ich glaube das ist einem in dem Moment egal, wenn man die betreffenden Personen nicht kannte. Weil wenn man wirklich so verzweifelt ist, denkt man nicht noch dran, wer einen finden könnte.


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Wegen Dem Drogen.... etc Mit nicht Mehr Raus Kommen! weiß du was wen man raus kommen möchte  kann man nicht Meinst Du Findens Einen Job Wen Drin Steht schule Geschwänzt schlecht Noten etc? Nein Alles Macht Da Weiter Wass man am besten kann Drogen Verkaufen........ Wolla ?
> 
> Wen Die Heutige Welt uns  Keine Chance Gibt! Können wir da auch nicht Wieder raus



Deutsche Rechtschreibung ftw?





chiaxoxo schrieb:


> ich Finde es sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren.
> 
> wer es machen will,soll es machen.
> 
> Jeder hat sein leben selbst in der hand und kann damit machen was er will,niemand hat das recht da reinzureden. xxx



Seh ich auch so. Es gab da mal einen Spruch den ich dies bezüglich gehört habe:
"Es hat mich keiner gefragt ob ich leben will, also hat mir auch niemand zu sagen wie ich zu leben habe"

Jeder sollte selbst wissen, wann er den Löffel abgibt oder nich. Klar KANN bzw. SOLLTE man sein Bestes geben, Menschen die schon an Selbstmord denken, davon überzeugen, das man sein Leben ändern kann und das jenes
nicht IMMER, so scheisse ist.

Jedoch stimme ich in dem Punkt zu, das z.B. Kriegsverbrecher, die sich vorher das Leben nehmen, feige sind.


Aber ich denke hier gehen die meisten Meinungen ausseinander.



Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Clamev (11. August 2008)

Aber genau darin liegt doch das Problem!
Im Prinzip reduziert es sich auf die Frage ob man wenn man Selbstmord begehen will geistig voll auf der Höhe ist.
z.B.In deutschland is Selbstmord zwar legal jedoch wird jeder Versuch als Anzeichen für eine geistige Erkrankung genommen was mit einer Zwangseinweisung verbunden ist .

Edith:ach ja genau Leben wir einfach alle nach dem Motto das soll jeder machen wie er will ich geh dan mal kleine Mädchen entführen ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

> Und wo ist da nun das Problem?


gibt keines


> Doch niemand kann erwarten das ich so jemanden betrauer.



wollte damit nur darauf bezogen sagen, dass es trotzdem leute gibt, die das tun, und es ihnen egal ist, wie ein mensch stirbt, weil ihnen der mensch wichtig war, und nicht die art, wie er geschieden ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Zu einfach! Hört sich nach "Selbstschutz" an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll... ja...
Ich bin der Meinung man muss bis zuletzt kämpfen, egal wie sehr einen das Schicksal getroffen hat.
Egal ob ich ab nächste Woche Tagelang Höllenqualen erleiden müsste bis ich dahingehe oder sonstwas ist.
Gerade dann empfinde ich es als Feige, weil man Angst hat, sich dem zu stellen was einen erwartet!


----------



## Shrukan (11. August 2008)

das ist ein Thema wo einige mitreden können.
Jeder hatte mal Probleme, Schwierigkeiten, ob er aber dann das Ganze total schwachsinnig findet oder es in Erwägung zieht.

Ich zu meinem Teil stand einmal mit dem Gedanken da.
Ich habe momentan massig Probleme, Ängste usw...
Selbstmord? So schwerwiegend ists jetzt nicht, aber es schmerzt und um diese Schmerzen los zu werden muss man entweder was ändern, Tabletten nehmen oder sich halt umbringen.
Keiner weiß was nach dem Tod ist, von daher... vllt kanns ja nur besser sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Da gab es mal ne ganz interessante Studie. Und zwar töteten sich viele Frauen durch Erhängen, oder durch eine Überdosis Medikamente, während Männer zur Pistole greifen, zum Messer oder Zug etc. pp.

Das erklärten die Studienführer damit, dass Frauen mehr auf Sauberkeit acht geben.

Zum Topic: Ich finde es nicht verwerflich, sich selbst zu töten. Solange man damit niemand anderen in Gefahr bringt oder psychisch verletzt. Wenn man es öffentlich macht (Zug, vom Dach springen ...) habe ich kein Verständnis.

Genauso unterstütze ich die aktive Sterbehilfe. Aber das ist hier ja gerade nicht das Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem auch sei, ich finde es nicht feige. Es gehört eher Mut dazu, sich selbst zu töten. Mut oder Verzweiflung.
Ich glaube nicht an ein zweites Leben, an ein Paradies oder die Hölle, dennoch finde ich an Selbstmord in oben genannter Weise nichts verwerfliches. Ist sich die Person bewusst, was sie damit erreicht und verliert, soll sie es tun.


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

In einer Situation, in der man sich umbringen möchte, ist einem wirklich alles egal, völlig gleich, was der Auslöser dazu ist. In jedem Fall, sei er noch so "unwichtig" und "albern", sollte man nicht denken "Was für ein Feigling!", sondern demjenigen Menschen, wenn er im Freundes-/Verwandtenkreis ist, helfen und zeigen, was es heißt, weiterzuleben.

Selbstmörder kann man als feige betrachten, aber ich sehe es mehr als eine unglaublich verzweifelte Situation, in der man nicht mehr weiterweiß. Solche Menschen brauchen Hilfe, keine Verachtung!


Edith: Ich hatte auch schon eine solche Situation (habe es auch aktiv versucht, habe aber zum Glück überlebt) und ich weiß nicht, wie ich es ohne Freunde/Familie geschafft hätte, weiterzuleben und dafür werde ich ihnen auch immer dankbar sein.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Selbstmörder kann man als feige betrachten, aber ich sehe es mehr als eine unglaublich verzweifelte Situation, in der man nicht mehr weiterweiß. Solche Menschen brauchen Hilfe, keine Verachtung!



Das bringt es wohl auf den Punkt.


----------



## Tikume (11. August 2008)

Ich denke Selbstmörder haben keinen reellen Grund, aber sie haben wohl psychische Probleme was letztendlich auch darauf hinausläuft dass sie Hilfe brauchen.


----------



## BimmBamm (11. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll... ja...
> Ich bin der Meinung man muss bis zuletzt kämpfen, egal wie sehr einen das Schicksal getroffen hat.
> Egal ob ich ab nächste Woche Tagelang Höllenqualen erleiden müsste bis ich dahingehe oder sonstwas ist.
> Gerade dann empfinde ich es als Feige, weil man Angst hat, sich dem zu stellen was einen erwartet!



Zuerst einmal kannst Du gar nicht entscheiden, wie Du Dich in bestimmten Situationen verhalten würdest (Krankheit mit entsetzlichen Schmerzen z. B.).

Wer unter starken Depressionen leidet, dem hilft Deine Einstellung gar nichts, denn er kann nun mal nicht mehr klar denken. Das gilt für die meisten Selbstmörder. Hinzu kommen die sog. "Bilanzselbstmörder", die lange planen, sich sogar in Therapie begeben oder sich beraten lassen, letztlich jedoch zum Schluß kommen, daß es das Leben nicht wert ist (aber denen ist auch Deine Verachtung ziemlich wurscht).

Was ist mit den Leuten, die hohe Schulden haben und ihren Selbstmord als Unfall tarnen, um ihre Familie zu versorgen?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Edith:ach ja genau Leben wir einfach alle nach dem Motto das soll jeder machen wie er will ich geh dan mal kleine Mädchen entführen ...




So war das nicht gemeint, eher nach dem Credo, Ich entscheide, wann ich bereit bin zu sterben, wie ich sterbe usw.
Habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis leider auch so Fälle miterlebt...und kann einfach nicht fassen, wie sehr mich das als Aussenstehender mitgenommen hat. Man kann nicht einfach so behaupten "Der ist nen egois" :/


Was solls, bei so Themen krieg ich ne Gänsehaut.


Greez
Bentok


----------



## Lillyan (11. August 2008)

Hm, Selbstmord ist für mich ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert. Ich habe im Laufe meines noch nicht allzulangen Lebens schon einige "Erfahrungen" durch bekannte sammeln können und dort die unterschiedlichsten Geschichten gehört und auch selbst mitbekommen. 

Zum einen gab es da den Jungen, der sich in einem Chat in ein Mädchen verliebt hatte und ihr immer wieder drohte sich umzubringen, wenn sie nicht mit ihm zusammenkommen würde. Auf einem Chattertreffen war es dann soweit, daß sie sich wirklich gesehen haben und sie wie erwartet seine Gefühle nicht erwidert hat. Das Ende vom Lied war, daß er sich irgendwann als alle anderen betrunken waren die Arme mit einem kaputten Glas aufschnitt, so daß Polizei und Krankenwagen kommen mußten. Das hat er später noch ein paar mal durchgezogen und ihr Mails mit Videos geschickt hat in denen er genau das gefilmt hat. Seitdem kann ich Leute die mit Selbstmord drohen nicht mehr wirklich ernst nehmen, sondern sie machen mich nur noch wütend, besonders wenn es so erpresserisch ist.

Dann gab einen guten Freund meines Ex-Freundes, von dessem Seelenleben ich recht wenig wußte. Für mich war er immer nur ein freundlicher und fröhlicher Mensch, als uns ziemlich plötzlich die Nachricht erreichte, daß er sich selbst umgebracht hatte. Im ersten Moment war ich natürlich geschockt und traurig, da ich es nie erwartet hätte, doch dann habe ich erfahren wie er sich umgebracht hat: Er ist auf einer Landstraße in ein entgegenkommendes Auto gerast in der eine recht junge Familie saß... nicht alle von ihnen hatten überlebt. Bevor Fragen kommen: Es war ganz sicher ein Selbstmord und kein Unfall, da er einen Abschiedsbrief hinterlassen hatte und er hat sogar einen grund angegeben, warum er es so getan hat. Er wollte nicht, daß jemand um ihn trauert... ich weiß bis heute nicht, was ich von dieser Sache halten soll, aber eigentlich macht sie mich nur wütender je länger ich darüber nachdenke.

Das letzte war eine gute Bekannte meiner Tante. Sie hat eines Tages ihren Säugling fallen lassen, der daran nach einigen Tagen gestorben war. Sie gab sich die Schuld, war mehr als 5 Jahre in Therapien, zum größten Teils stanionär. Sie hat versucht zu kämpfen und hat es nicht geschafft... und ich respektiere ihre Entscheidung. Ich weiß nciht, ob ich mit dieser Schuld hätte leben können.

Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will: Ich finde es eine mutige Entscheidung, wenn man wirklich keinen Ausweg mehr sieht und wirklich versucht hat zu kämpfen um ein besseres leben zu bekommen. Jedoch sollte man einen Weg wählen, bei dem es so wenig Menschen wie möglich mit reißt, und damit meine ich nicht nur durch körperliche Schäden... es ist sicherlich auch nicht sonderlich schön für den kleinen Jungen am bahnhofsgeliß mit anzusehen wie sich ein Mann in den Tot stürzt.


----------



## Urengroll (11. August 2008)

Jeder kennt doch diese Kurzschluß Aktionen. Wenn man könnte, würde man die wieder Rückgänig machen wollen, wenn das gehen würde. Wenn man sich selbst umbringt geht das nur nicht mehr.
Selbstmord ist ein schlechter Ausweg.Wenn man Familie und Kinder hat ist ein Selbstmord feige und Egoistisch, weil man seine Frau und Kinder ohne Vater aufwachsen läßt. Allerdings sollte man schon eine bestimmte geistige Reife erlangt haben, das man das nicht macht.
Im Alltag bin ich noch keinem Selbstmörder begegnet.(Zug verspätet, weil sich irgendeiner davor geworfen hat)
Es ist ja auch eigentlich egal ob man die jetzt Mutig oder eben Feige hält, den davon kommen sie auch nicht wieder und man kann sie auch nicht fragen, ob es etwas gebracht hat.
Aber man hat doch mindestens immer einen Menschen, den man sich anvertrauen kann. Also ich könnte mich niemals selbst umbringen. Ich kann mir ja noch nicht mal selber in den Finger schneiden. Von der Seite her wären die, die es gemacht haben ja Mutig. Toll aber was bringt mich der Tod den weiter?
Ich glaube die Frage wird erst geklärt sein, wenn mal jemand vom Tode aufersteht alà Jesus.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Jedoch sollte man einen Weg wählen, bei dem es so wenig Menschen wie möglich mit reißt, und damit meine ich nicht nur durch körperliche Schäden... es ist sicherlich auch nicht sonderlich schön für den kleinen Jungen am bahnhofsgeliß mit anzusehen wie sich ein Mann in den Tot stürzt.



Denke ich auch. Nur die Frage ob man da zu dem Zeitpunkt noch im Stande ist dran zu denken. Oder ob es die Person kümmert. Sicherlich ist es kein schöner Anblick für den kleinen Jungen am Bahnhofsgleis. Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Lillyan (11. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Nur die Frage ob man da zu dem Zeitpunkt noch im Stande ist dran zu denken. Oder ob es die Person kümmert. Sicherlich ist es kein schöner Anblick für den kleinen Jungen am Bahnhofsgleis. Da sind wir uns einig.


Naja, da stimme ich nur halb überein. Viele Selbstmörder planen weit im vorraus, überlegen sich wie sie es machen wollen, wie es am schnellsten geht und es am sichersten ist. Wenn man im Stande ist so weit zu planen sollte man meines erachtens auch in der Lage sein so etwas zu beachten. Eine Kurzschlussreaktion ist ein Selbstmord wirklich sehr sehr selten.


----------



## Urengroll (11. August 2008)

Aber hey wenn mich das Leben den ganzen Tag lang f....ckt, und mir die Gesellschaft in meinen Augen sowieso nicht hilft, dann soll es mir doch verdammt scheiß egal sein, wer noch drauf geht oder ob ein kleiner Junge zu sieht usw.

Wer so etwas noch plannen kann, der kann in meinen Augen auch einen anderen Ausweg finden.


----------



## Lillyan (11. August 2008)

Naja, vielleicht gibt es die und die Typen. Ich kenne halt eher die Fälle wo sie sich schon lange mit dem Gedanken plagen und ihn später in die Tat umsetzen oder eben nicht. Von den "Kurzschlussreaktionen" liest man im Zweifelsfall ja eher wenig im Vornherrein *hüstel*


----------



## SLIM02 (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Deutsche Rechtschreibung ftw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## K0l0ss (11. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Rassist WTF?



Ne. Definitiv nicht. Aber ich hatte/hab auch Schwierigkeiten, deinen Beitrag zu lesen.


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Deutsche Rechtschreibung ftw?
> 
> 
> 
> Rassist WTF?




Wie ich es liebe, wenn man jemand auf Rechtschreibung hinweist, direkt als Rassist bezeichnet zu werden, sorry aber da muss ich einmal herzlich lachen ^^.
Such dir nen andern den du als Rassist hinstellen kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez
Bentok


----------



## Baldoran (11. August 2008)

selbstmord ist was ganz blödes...
klar ich versteh die leute...
sie haben meist probleme die sie nichtmehr lösen können...
schulden ohne ende und sowas....
aber selbstmord direkt ?
naja...
ich hab ja riesige angst davor zu sterben...
also könnte ich selbst sowas nie machen...

für selbstmörder gibt es ja angeblich keinen himmel habe ich mal gehört...


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> selbstmord ist was ganz blödes...
> klar ich versteh die leute...
> sie haben meist probleme die sie nichtmehr lösen können...
> schulden ohne ende und sowas....
> ...



kommt drauf an, was du glaubst, und was du nicht glaubst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (11. August 2008)

Da stellt sich doch die Frage, wofür wir überhaupt leben.
Was ist denn der "Sinn des Lebens"?


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Da stellt sich doch die Frage, wofür wir überhaupt leben.
> Was ist denn der "Sinn des Lebens"?



Der Sinn des Leben´s ist es zu sterben. Ich meine hey, das mögen jetzt Zitate sein, aber wir leben in dem Irrglauben ewig zu leben, und ehe wir uns versehen, liegen wir mit einem Bein im grab und ruck zuck mit dem zweiten.

Lebt euer leben, genießt jede Sekunde, denn ganz ehrlich (und auch hier teilen sich die Meinungen wieder) ich glaube nicht an ein Leben nach dem Tod (wer weiss, vielleicht werde ich ja überrascht).


Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Leben´s ist es zu sterben. Ich meine hey, das mögen jetzt Zitate sein, aber wir leben in dem Irrglauben ewig zu leben, und ehe wir uns versehen, liegen wir mit einem Bein im grab und ruck zuck mit dem zweiten.
> 
> Lebt euer leben, genießt jede Sekunde, denn ganz ehrlich (und auch hier teilen sich die Meinungen wieder) ich glaube nicht an ein Leben nach dem Tod (wer weiss, vielleicht werde ich ja überrascht).
> 
> ...



ich würde eher sagen sterben ist der preis, den du bezahlst, dass du leben dürftest


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen sterben ist der preis, den du bezahlst, dass du leben dürftest



Durftest oder musstest ^^?

Naja wie dem auch sei, wir werden ALLE irgendwann verrecken, sei es eines natürlichen Todes oder eines gewaltsamen Todes, und NICHTS aber auch rein GAR NICHTS wird dies verhindern :-/

Ganz ehrlich wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wird mir ganz anders :-7. Das bezieht sich dann wieder auf einen meiner oben genannten Zitate: "Man denkt man würde ewig leben bla bla".

Ich meine hey, ich habe keine Ahnung was in 50 Jahren Medizintechnisch machbar ist (sich einfrieren/verjüngern lassen) aber Fakto ist, das es irgendwann soweit ist, das wir das Licht ausmachen...und was danach kommt...ist ungewiss...in diesem Sinne..LEBT....LEBT....


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Durftest oder musstest ^^?
> 
> Naja wie dem auch sei, wir werden ALLE irgendwann verrecken, sei es eines natürlichen Todes oder eines gewaltsamen Todes, und NICHTS aber auch rein GAR NICHTS wird dies verhindern :-/
> 
> ...



joa, also ich habe keine lust, mich einfrieren zu lassen, und irgendwann auftauen lassen, weil wie du sagst, irgendwann ist nunmal die zeit für einen abgelaufen, und das kann man zwar hinauszögern aber net verhindern :\


----------



## Lurock (11. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Rassist WTF?


Da bin ich deiner Meinung, der muss ein Rassist sein!
Wie kann man es nur als selbstverständlich erachten, in Deutschland,
die deutsche Rechtschreibung auch nur ansatzweise zu beherrschen!

Btt:
Soll sich doch umbringen wer will, die meisten Leute wissen
ja gar nicht wie gut es ihnen geht. Aber solang ich für mich
keine Nachteile darin erkennen kann, ist mir das Wurscht.


----------



## LR - Reena (11. August 2008)

Mein Kommentar dazu:

alles ist so schlimm, aber für Internet und für dieses Forum reicht es noch ?
pack am besten mal einpaar Blümchenbilder in deine Signatur, dann arbeitest gleich selber an deinem image !
wenn du selbst merkst wie schlimm du bist, und darüber sogar im Forum schreibst, wieso arbeitest du nicht daran ?

das wären 3 Sätze die ich zu soeiner Person sagen würde, die im ersten Beitrag oben beschrieben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

in die Seele oder Gedanken eines Selbstmörders kann keiner gucken auch seine Bewegründe sind nie ersichtlich.
Ein Mensch kann an sich viel ertragen, manche mehr manche weniger.
Das Thema ist an sich zu komplex um es in Schrift zu fassen da selbst Worte dem oft nicht gerecht werden.
Ich habe meine eigenen Erfahrungen dazu und meine eigene Einstellung die hier im Forum aber eher WIEDER MAL nur mit geflame und so zeugs endne würden.
Ich sag mal soviel: Das Leben kann grausam sein aber wenn man immer wieder versucht aufzustehn und weiterzugehn ist das das beste wenn man selbst nicht mehr aufstehn kann wird es immer Menschen geben die dir aufhelfen. Und wenn Ihr am Abgrund steht wird es auch immer Menschen geben die euch am Sprung hindern.


----------



## Phoe-Nix (12. August 2008)

So kann wohl bei diesem Thema aus eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. Ich muss vorab sagen, dass ich gerade mal 15 bin.
Es fing an, als ich was von meiner besten Freundin wollte, sie aber nicht von mir. Erste suizidgedanken, dann auch fast getan. Ich bin irgendwann rausgelaufen und einfach gelaufen, wollte mich eigentlich vor den nächsten Zug schmeißen. Hab es dann aber doch gelassen. Dann bin ich mit ihr zusammen gekommen und nach 5 Monaten schluss und mein Leben war auch gelaufen bzw. ist immer noch so. Ist jetzt 2 Monate her. Alle haben sich verabschiedet. Mein bester Freund, meine beste Freundin ist für ein Jahr nach Amerika und die Freundin, die ich über alles auf der Welt geliebt habe ist ohne Grund auch weg. Ich dachte mein Leben ist vorbei, es gibt keinen anderen Weg sich umzubringen. Obwohl ich eigentlich auch der Meinung bin, sich selber um zu bringen feige ist. Aber an die Leute die sowas dahersagen. Vielleicht habt ihr keine Ahnung oder ihr seit einfach stärker als alle anderen. Meine Probleme hören sich nicht besonders schlimm an, aber sind noch andere Probleme, die ich hier jetzt nicht unbedingt nennen möchte. Aber daraus gelernt habe ich, dass das Leben immer weitergeht und man eigentlich immer was ändern kann. Man muss nur etwas dafür tun.

Gruß Leon


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> für selbstmörder gibt es ja angeblich keinen himmel habe ich mal gehört...



Den gibt es für niemanden. *Selbst wenn* ein Himmel existiert, wird er für Menschen verschlossen bleiben. Für alle. Schau Dich mal um.


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

Phoe-Nix schrieb:


> So kann wohl bei diesem Thema aus eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. Ich muss vorab sagen, dass ich gerade mal 15 bin.
> Es fing an, als ich was von meiner besten Freundin wollte, sie aber nicht von mir. Erste suizidgedanken, dann auch fast getan. Ich bin irgendwann rausgelaufen und einfach gelaufen, wollte mich eigentlich vor den nächsten Zug schmeißen. Hab es dann aber doch gelassen. Dann bin ich mit ihr zusammen gekommen und nach 5 Monaten schluss und mein Leben war auch gelaufen bzw. ist immer noch so. Ist jetzt 2 Monate her. Alle haben sich verabschiedet. Mein bester Freund, meine beste Freundin ist für ein Jahr nach Amerika und die Freundin, die ich über alles auf der Welt geliebt habe ist ohne Grund auch weg. Ich dachte mein Leben ist vorbei, es gibt keinen anderen Weg sich umzubringen. Obwohl ich eigentlich auch der Meinung bin, sich selber um zu bringen feige ist. Aber an die Leute die sowas dahersagen. Vielleicht habt ihr keine Ahnung oder ihr seit einfach stärker als alle anderen. Meine Probleme hören sich nicht besonders schlimm an, aber sind noch andere Probleme, die ich hier jetzt nicht unbedingt nennen möchte. Aber daraus gelernt habe ich, dass das Leben immer weitergeht und man eigentlich immer was ändern kann. Man muss nur etwas dafür tun.
> 
> Gruß Leon



Könnte fast mein Leben sein...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Zu einfach! Hört sich nach "Selbstschutz" an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würden selbstmörder Ihre Lage objektiv einschöätzwen , und wirklich drüber nachdenken , würden sie sich nicht sleber umbringen :rollyese:

Ich meine  ,wer ernsthafgr drüber nachdenkt , sollte sich mald gedanken machen , dwarum ers /sie /es  sikch denn umbringen will , und was für auswirkungen wes ervtl ahaben könnte...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Würden selbstmörder Ihre Lage objektiv einschöätzwen , und wirklich drüber nachdenken , würden sie sich nicht sleber umbringen :rollyese:
> 
> Ich meine  ,wer ernsthafgr drüber nachdenkt , sollte sich mald gedanken machen , dwarum ers /sie /es  sikch denn umbringen will , und was für auswirkungen wes ervtl ahaben könnte...



Gesoffen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Würden selbstmörder Ihre Lage objektiv einschöätzwen , und wirklich drüber nachdenken , würden sie sich nicht sleber umbringen :rollyese:
> 
> Ich meine  ,wer ernsthafgr drüber nachdenkt , sollte sich mald gedanken machen , dwarum ers /sie /es  sikch denn umbringen will , und was für auswirkungen wes ervtl ahaben könnte...



In der Situation denkt man nicht an die Auswirkungen, schon gar nicht für andere man denkt nur an sich!!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> In der Situation denkt man nicht an die Auswirkungen, schon gar nicht für andere man denkt nur an sich!!



also gantz ehrlch : wenn cih selbstmord begehn wolletwe: ( man beahcte das ,,wollte ) dann würde ich vor allem and ie anderen denk ! Mir bin cih ja scheißegal  ,sonsts würde ich ja keinen Slebstmord begehen wollen!!

Ixch wpürde drüber achdenken , wie die anderen darauf reageien , und was sie davon halten ( natürlich : Im endweffeket isst es egal , man bekomsmt ja eh nicht mir ...=


Tut mir leid was die harten worte betrifft : Aber selbstmörder wollen aufmerksamkeit°!

bekommen die diesen nciht , bringen sie sich eben um  , ihnen sit das leben ja ( anscheinend ) egal ...


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> also gantz ehrlch : wenn cih selbstmord begehn wolletwe: ( man beahcte das ,,wollte ) dann würde ich vor allem and ie anderen denk ! Mir bin cih ja scheißegal  ,sonsts würde ich ja keinen Slebstmord begehen wollen!!
> 
> Ixch wpürde drüber achdenken , wie die anderen darauf reageien , und was sie davon halten ( natürlich : Im endweffeket isst es egal , man bekomsmt ja eh nicht mir ...=
> 
> ...


Du sprichst mit jemand der selbst mal selbst mord begehn wollte...ja wollte...sagen wir so mir war es egal was andere denekn würden ich wollte nur noch sterben, weil ich nicht mehr konnte


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> Du sprichst mit jemand der selbst mal selbst mord begehn wollte...ja wollte...sagen wir so mir war es egal was andere denekn würden ich wollte nur noch sterben, weil ich nicht mehr konnte



Ich kann es nur nochmals betonen : tut mir wirklich leid ür die harten worte , aber : emo?

Ich kann es wirklich nicht vesrethen ... mir selne ist auch viel kresserscfheiß passiert , und passierrt auch jetzt noch ^^

aber ich sehs nicht ein ,warum ich deswegen selbstmord gebehen sollte .(

ich meine wie heisst es so schn? Shit happens... aber es heisst auch : Ligfe is life - genieß es , solange du noch kannst... denke nicht an selbstmord ,soltange du nicht umgebracht wirst usw... Geniß das Leben... hast du Schule , denk an deine Klassenkameraden , deine frueind , oder whatever... hastd du arbeit , sei stolz darauf ( jada s kan man wirklcic h , das ist sogar teilweise schon was besonderes heutzutage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) usw... warum sich selbst umbringen? darf ich frabge , waruz  duc dich umbrinfgen wolltest? wenn du möchtest  , kannst auch gertne ne PM schreiben Muss ja nicht alles der öäffentlichkeit zugönglich gemacht werden ^


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Tut mir leid was die harten worte betrifft : Aber selbstmörder wollen aufmerksamkeit°!
> 
> bekommen die diesen nciht , bringen sie sich eben um  , ihnen sit das leben ja ( anscheinend ) egal ...


Würde ich so ganz sicher nicht verallgemeinern. Es gibt die Leute, die es immer wieder androhen und sogar halbherzige Versuche unternehmen... das sind ganz sicher die leute die dringend Aufmerksamkeit und eine gute Therapie brauchen. Allerdings gibt es auch die, die eines morgens ohne große Anzeichen tot in ihrem Zimmer aufgefunden werden und die ihre Sache wirklich sorgfältig gemacht haben.... das sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

Bin kein Emo...und wie gesagt es ist was anderes ob man über das thema spricht oder selbst schon mal in so einer lage war...und, sry ist zu persönlich da will ich nicht drüber reden auch privat nicht


----------



## Independent (13. August 2008)

Ich finde den Tod an sich eine schreckliche Sache, vorallem wenn er durch Gewalteinwirkungen eintritt. 

Quote: "Frauen sind saubere Selbstmörder."

...is aber nett von Ihnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbstmörder...hmmm. 

Ich glaube, wir können nichtmal ansatzweise ihre Situation erklären und deshalb bringt es nichts, hier darüber zu philosophieren. Ihr findet Selbstmörder egoitisch und meint sie wollen Aufmerksamkeit? Ich glaube diese zwei Dinge gehen ihnen am Arsch vorbei!

In der heutigen Gesellschaft wundert es mich nicht, wenn sich immer mehr Leute vorm Zug werfen. 

Schönheitswahn, verquerte Sexualbilder (es ist IN fremd zu gehen), Leistungsdruck (MacDonalds will Mittlere Reife und die nette Verschuldung, die man sich heutzutage an jeder Ecke holen kann. Eine Unterbezahlung und immer steigende Lebenshaltungskosten zwingen manche zur Überschuldung...

Ich kann von Glück reden, dass es mir gut geht und ich bin der Meinung, dass wir über solche Menschen nicht urteilen sollten!


----------



## Emptybook (13. August 2008)

Ihr wisst ja garnicht wie schön der Tod sein kann.
Dieser Fdp Politiker hat es göttlich hingelegt einfach großartig, meines erachtens hätte er einen Applaus verdient. Den Fallschirm nicht öffnen und einfach zu schön meinen Respekt hat der Mann.
Mann muss die Hintergründe kennen.

BTW Selbstmordgedanken sind doch etwas ganz natürliches, ich war noch nie gefährdet aber man kann es nachempfinden, und kennt die Gedanken solcher Menschen.


----------



## Tanain (13. August 2008)

Also ich muss zugeben, schon zwei Selbstmordversuche hinter mir zu haben. Es liegt zwar in ferner Vergangenheit, erster war als ich 17 war und zweiter mit 23, aber es ist ein Teil meines Lebens. Nun bin ich mittlerweile 32 habe mich mit mir selbst abgefunden und mit der Welt und meinem Leben auch.

Zum Thema. Es ist absolut sinnlos über Selbstmord zu diskutieren, wenn man es nicht selbst wirklich ernst versucht hat. Ich nehme mal bewusst, die Menschen, die ihren Eltern/Freunde anrufen mit den Wörtern:“ passt mal auf ich nehme gleich Tabletten, wollte mich nur verabschieden, bzw. habe schon welche genommen, Adern aufgeschlitzt „ Solche Leute haben keinen Selbstmord begangen sonst, entweder wollen die Aufmerksamkeit. Haben irgendwelche Scheiße gebaut und denken, nun wir uns jeder trösten und verzeihen. Oder verhalten sich wie die Kinder, Mutti hat mir nicht erlaubt solche geile Jacke zu kaufen, wobei ich schon 3 habe, mache ich mir aua-aua, das hat die davon und wird mich dann ganz doll lieben und mir alles erlauben. Wenn solche Menschen sterben, dann sind die keine Selbstmörder sondern die Opfern  ihre eigene Dummheit.

Wenn ein Mensch einen Selbstmord wirklich begegnen will, das ist es zu dem Zeitpunkt so was von scheißegal, welche moralische oder psychische Folgen es für dich oder die Welt hat. Es gibt’s einfach nichts… man tut es weil man den Abgrund schon erreicht hat und selbst keinen Anderen Ausweg finden kann oder will. Egal ob Depression, starke seelische Leiden, Verluste… ach es gibt tausende Gründe. In dem Moment wo man zur Rasierklinge oder Tabletten greift, mach man es genau mit gleicher Ruhe und Leere im Kopf wie jeden Morgen bei den Zähnen putzen…

Wenn du das, aber überlebt hast, dann kommt erst die Verwirrung und dann Schock, und sehr viel später kann man dann sich darüber unterhalten und die Schlüsse ziehen. Und im Endeffekt jeder, mit dem ich damals in Psychiatrie oder Selbsthilfegruppen unterhalten habe, war der Ansicht, dass Selbstmord dumm, selbstsüchtig und egoistisch gewesen sei. Unüberlegt kann man nicht sagen, weil wenn man es tatsächlich machen will, überlegt man doch eine gewisse zeit wann wo und wie. Diese Meinung vertrete ich nun auch, es gibt aus jeder Situation ein besserer Ausweg, es gibt ein Leben nach Kündigung/Trennung etc. Für jede gebaute Scheiße kann man sich gerade machen und sich verbessern. Und ich habe gesehen, was ich mit meinem Selbstmordversuch meinen Mitmenschen angetan habe, und werde es nie wieder tun, und wenn man die Hilfe annimmt, merkt man auch, dass Leben schön ist, und es wirklich blöd ist die sich selbst zu nehmen.


----------



## Emptybook (13. August 2008)

Hilferuf wohl eher ne?

2 Selbstmordversuche haste aber geschlampt.

Wer sich wirklich umbringen will schafft es auch, so isses und so von wegen fehlgeschlagen alles nur pre pubertäre Hilferufe.


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Wenn die Leute die Selbstmord begehen wollen es mal ordentlich durchziehen würde als es immer nur zu versuchen oder zu sagen, könnte man ordentlich an den Krankenkassenprämien sparen.


----------



## Emptybook (13. August 2008)

Wir sind gerade sehr geschmacklos / Ich liebe dieses Niveau 

Ein wunderschöner Morgen ich denke ich halte erstmal ein kleines Nickerchen.

mfg


----------



## Ötzalan (13. August 2008)

Tja das ist natürlich nen hartes und ernstes Thema... auf einer zugegeben seltsamen Plattform angesprochen!

Gehört das nun wirklich hier her? Es gibt Foren wo diese Dinge von Menschen besprochen werden, die wirklich ne Ausbildung für qualitative Äusserungen haben. Von dem was ich bis zum Beginn dieses Posts hier gelesen habe (Und teilweise war es wirklich schwer zu entziffern) ist 40% Gesülze von Deppen die scheinbar der Meinung sind, wenn sie rumsülzen wie harte kerlchen mit Argumenten aus der Antike, dann sind sie echte Männer!

Erfahrungen würden dem TE mehr helfen die ganze Sache überhaupt zu verstehen. Abzuwägen was wirklich pupertärer Emotionswirrwarr ist weil man nicht weiss ob man immer allein bleibt, das gefühl hier und jetzt hat, man wäre allein und keiner mag einen. Ich denke(!) das hatten wir alle und werden auch alle einmal gehabt haben, aber vesprochen morgen scheint die Sonne dafür etwas heller als man sich erinnern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für wirkliche Familientragödien, Schicksalsschläge die einen innerlich zerreissen, man nicht darüber reden kann weil man alles selbst nicht begreift und das Innere was viele als Seele kennen scheinbar von einer schmerzhaften Krankheit befallen ist, der man nur durch den Freitot entrinnen kann (scheinbar!) da wirst du schwerlich ehrlich gemeinte und wahre Erfahrungen hier finden.

Wie gesagt es ist ein schweres Thema und hier bist du leider leider ganz falsch mit diesen Dingen. 

Schau mal in der Suchmaschine nach geeigneteren Forenbereichen. Hier sind doch fast nur Spinner (sry, aber lest euch mal durch was ihr manchmal schreibt also wirklich)

gruss


----------



## Tanain (13. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Hilferuf wohl eher ne?
> 
> 2 Selbstmordversuche haste aber geschlampt.
> 
> Wer sich wirklich umbringen will schafft es auch, so isses und so von wegen fehlgeschlagen alles nur pre pubertäre Hilferufe.



hast mich zum lachen gebracht, danke sehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennst du mich, oder mein Vorgeschichte, haben wir uns schon mal unterhaltet? Nein, also kannst wieter dein wirres Zeug vor sich geben. 

Wie gesagt, wer das nicht selbst aus Efahrung sprechen kann, kann nur vermuten und teorien aufzubauen. Ich arbeite momentan in einem Hospis, und glaube, kenne mich da etwas mwehr als du. Jeder Mensch bei gesundem Verstand will leben, es gibt keine Ausnahmen. Kenne genug Leute die beim Krebs, Zirrose und AIDS in letzen Stadien immer noch leben möchten, Hoffnung haben, sind sogar zur Versuchen bereit um wenigstens einen Tag mehr auf der Erde zu verbringen. Wenn jeman genauere Beispiele haben will, die kann ich nacher beschreiben. Und dieser Poltiker... der war einfach zu schwach... genau wie ich damals.

Und was Sterbehilfe angeht, in meinen Augen, ist die gerechtfertigt nur wenn ein Mensch schon zu einem Pflanzen degeneriert ist, sprich sein Hirn ist tot, dann medizinisch gesehen, ist es auch kein Mensch mehr, sondern nur Körper, dessen Funktionen weiter unterstütz werden. Dann konnte man wirklich den Stecker ziehen...


----------

